# Вопрос по тульскому баяну.



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (18 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте баянисты. У меня такой вопрос. Не давно купил б.у баян "тула" трёхрядный цельнопланочный 61Х120. Столкнулся с такой проблеммой. Почему у него в басах, уменьшенный аккорд находится не на одной линейке со всеми аккордами, а выше него. Допустим аккорд "до" уменьшенный будет на линейке "соль". Очень это не удобно... конечно может надо привыкнуть. Ну почему всё таки так. Сколько попадалось тульских, такого не встречал. Спасибо за ответ кто разъяснит мне это.


----------



## sergius-sergius (19 Авг 2014)

Всё правильно. На туляках уменьшённый аккорд находится рядом ниже. Аккорд от "до" находится на ряду "фа". У меня "Мир". На нём так и есть. Считаю это более удобным - тянуться пальцем меньше. Думаю, что можно кнопки (с рычагами) поменять местами, но не факт...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (19 Авг 2014)

sergius-sergius Спасибо вам за объективный ответ.! Но переставить рычаги наверное только специалист может настройщик? Или это не сложно сделать самому? Что вы посоветуете сделать ? Просто дома на баяне так, а на работе все аккорды в ряд идут. Вот и хотелось бы одинаково сделать


----------



## sergius-sergius (20 Авг 2014)

Пожалуй, я погорячился. Самому лучше не браться за переделку. Я бы посоветовал привыкнуть. Сложно, но с другой стороны ум. аккорды встречаются реже.
З.Ы. На кировских, кстати говоря, тоже такая же система


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (20 Авг 2014)

Я всё понял... благодарю!


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (22 Авг 2014)

Доброго здоровья всем баянистам! Подскажите пожалуста, где можно купить комплект пуговиц с шурупиками, на баян ясную поляну на "правую руку". Заранее спасибо за информацию !


----------



## vev (22 Авг 2014)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,
попробуйте здесь 
http://www.delicia.ru


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Авг 2014)

Спасибо VEV за ссылочку. Благодарю от души !


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Авг 2014)

Всем баянистам Доброго здоровья! Чем можно подкрасить затёртости на баяне Тула (чёрный цвет) ? Прошу совета, подскажите какая краска годиться для этих работ. Спасибо!


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

Не здесь надо спрашивать. Загляните не http://forum.mirbajana.com
Там сайт посвящен именно ремонту


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2014)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Чем можно подкрасить затёртости на баяне Тула (чёрный цвет) ? Прошу совета, подскажите какая краска годиться для этих работ.


 А он у Вас не целлулоидом обтянут? Крашеный? Тогда это скорее всего будет нитроэмаль, хотя может наверное оказаться и спиртовая политура.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Авг 2014)

Он обтянут и местами видать подкрашен лакировааной краской и всё это заполировано заодно. Затёртости есть на углах, рядом с мехом, видать вытерся об штаны :biggrin: Хочелось бы чуток косметику сделать


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

Оно всегда с малого начинается: подкрасить,подстроить, отполировать. Как правило (схоже с автомобилями) любой ремонт требует больше средств, чем Вы заплатили бы за инструмент в гораздо лучшем состоянии. Задумайтесь: а надо ли это Вам? Поиграйте, продайте, купите лучший. Думаю, будет дешевле.


----------



## VikVlDem (26 Авг 2014)

Если человек сам сделает, то будет недорого. Вот что пишут на сайте Мир баяна -"Я красил концертную Тулу в белый цвет. Немецкой глянцевой нитро автомобильной краской. Сверху покрывал лаком. все с помощью компрессора с пульвелизатором. Краска прекрасно держится уже два года. Перекрашивал даже кнопки регистровки тем же методом. Перед покраской все зашкуривал мелкой наждачкой и протирал спиртом." Видите, человек сделал и был доволен.


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*VikVlDem*,
Класс, но то, что приемлемо для Баян-Микс не всегда подходит для крутых пацанов. Баян - не есть вазовская пятерка


----------



## MAN (27 Авг 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> Вот что пишут на сайте Мир баяна -"Я красил концертную Тулу в белый цвет. Немецкой глянцевой нитро автомобильной краской.


Это имеется в виду скорее всего баян, корпус которого изначально был окрашен, ибо поверх целлулоида здравомыслящий человек нитрокраской красить не станет. Кроме того такая процедура требует полной разборки инструмента. Перетяжка целлулоида, кстати, тоже. Готов ли к работам такого масштаба автор темы?

vev писал:


> то, что приемлемо для Баян-Микс не всегда подходит для крутых пацанов. Баян - не есть вазовская пятерка


Евгений, так "Баян-Микс" и есть крутые пацаны. Круче уж кажется некуда. И инструменты у них отнюдь не дешёвые. При всей внешней нелепости и аляповатости, их аккордеоны не из баллончика раскрашены. Так что сравнение с вазовской "классикой" тут совершенно не годится. Кстати, лично мне эстетически ближе облик "пятёрки", чем большинства современных навороченных заморских тачек. Она хоть немудряща и близка по форме к кирпичу, зато в отличие от них не выглядит по-марсиански злобно, враждебно и агрессивно. В её устаревшей примитивной внешности при определённом старании можно даже углядеть некоторую красоту, если конечно не уродовать её яркими брызговиками c надписью SPARCO, чужеродным пластмассовым обвесом и т.п. "украшениями".


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (27 Авг 2014)

У меня руки не к жопе пришиты, думаю справлюсь с косметикой. Для поселкового ДК-пойдёт


----------

